# Reloj digital con TTL



## dollar_electronico (Jun 29, 2006)

HOla alguien que me pueda ayudar con el diseño del circuito de un reloj digital que cuente horas, minutos, segundos,decimas y centecimas. Solo que tiene que ser con TTL y con display de 7 segmentos. porfavor agradeceria mucho a quien me pudiera ayudar es urgente


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 29, 2006)

dollar_electronico dijo:
			
		

> HOla alguien que me pueda ayudar con el diseño del circuito de un reloj digital que cuente horas, minutos, segundos,decimas y centecimas. Solo que tiene que ser con TTL y con display de 7 segmentos. porfavor agradeceria mucho a quien me pudiera ayudar es urgente



Hola, no es algo difícil pero si muy laborioso.

Primero haga un astable con un 555, a la máxima frecuencia que va a utilizar.

Puede utilizar contadores ya hechos como un 74192, estos cuentan de 0 a 9 ascendente/descendente.

Ocupa poner 1 para cada dígito.

Tienen una entrada de acarreo y de préstamo, la de acarreo es la que se ocupará para cuenta ascendente.

Ahora para hacer que solo cuente hasta ciertos números, por ejemplo en los minutos hasta el 60, se detecta el siguiente número en este caso el 61 , esto se hce con compuertas y la salida se utiliza como reset del mismo y alimenta al carry de las horas .

Eso sería, solo aprenda a usar un 74192, lo malo es que es un CMOS, pero puede intentar con otros contadores.

Saludos

Por cierto esto va en digitales, en cuanto usted responda lo moveré


----------

